# i can hear my engine throgh my speakers!



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

:angry: i hooked up a amp kit and an amp for my front and rear speakers, but i hear a nasty humming noise! if i step on the gas it gets louder! how do i fix it, i ran the rcas and the power side by side pasenger side, am i supposed to run them seperately? i tried changing the ground but still same shit! and theres only like 1 foot of ground! :uh: :angry: wtf!


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

i changed the ground to the car bodyor ( the sheet metal behind the seat) i also sanded the hole and connection! wtf? should i buy a noise reducer deal from wall mart for the rcas??? do i need 2 of them for both sets of rcas!? :uh: :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

when running rca u always run the power and the highs rca on seperate sides, the power wire can transfer over engine noise to the rca. when u run ur rca's for subs it dont matter if they are next to the power wire. u can get a ground loup isolator for ur highs amp u just plut it into the rca where the amp is and the other back into the amp. this doenst always fix ur problem. but if u run the rca's away from the power wire 9 times out of 10 it will fix the problem


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 02:58 PM~9355622
> *when running rca u always run the power and the highs rca on seperate sides, the power wire can transfer over engine noise to the rca.  when u run ur rca's for subs it dont matter if they are next to the power wire.  u can get a ground loup isolator for ur highs amp u just plut it into the rca where the amp is and the other back into the amp.  this doenst always fix ur problem.  but if u run the rca's away from the power wire 9 times out of 10 it will fix the problem
> *


x2.i couldn't have said it any better :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 03:58 PM~9355622
> *when running rca u always run the power and the highs rca on seperate sides, the power wire can transfer over engine noise to the rca.  when u run ur rca's for subs it dont matter if they are next to the power wire.  u can get a ground loup isolator for ur highs amp u just plut it into the rca where the amp is and the other back into the amp.  this doenst always fix ur problem.  but if u run the rca's away from the power wire 9 times out of 10 it will fix the problem
> *



not true. with the advent of balanced inputs and included optical isolationi circuits in the head unit and amplifiers, this is almost never the reason why you have induction noise.

There is some basic troubleshooting you can do first, 

1. turn your setup on (and the car on too) and with the volume down low and you hear music playing, unplug the wires from the back of the head unit. Does the noise go away or stay ? If it stays then your problem is either the wires going from the front to back (maybe they're grounding out somewhere alont the body) or the amplifier itself has a grounding/ground loop issue. 

2. get a cheapie portable cd player, and a MINI jack to RCA cable and use it to trouble shoot the noise at the amp. If you hook up the portable cd player to the amp and hear music playing while the car is on but no engine noise, then the prob is at the head unit. 


Im going out on a limb and guessing this is a pioneer head unit. They're notorious for having ground loop / noise induction problems due to the output diodes on the motherboard.


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 2 2007, 02:58 PM~9355622
> *when running rca u always run the power and the highs rca on seperate sides, the power wire can transfer over engine noise to the rca.  when u run ur rca's for subs it dont matter if they are next to the power wire.  u can get a ground loup isolator for ur highs amp u just plut it into the rca where the amp is and the other back into the amp.  this doenst always fix ur problem.  but if u run the rca's away from the power wire 9 times out of 10 it will fix the problem
> *


 :angry: FUCK!!! so your tellin me i have to undo all them panels and pull up that damn carpet again and reroute them rcas! :uh: :angry: or i can buy that deal from wall mart instead?


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 2 2007, 03:11 PM~9355680
> *not true.  with the advent of balanced inputs and included optical isolationi circuits in the head unit and amplifiers, this is almost never the reason why you have induction noise.
> 
> There is some basic troubleshooting you can do first,
> ...


 :angry: well the hu is a panasonic, if i turn it off it gets alot louder, does that help?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ok yeah to me its sounding alot like a ground failure/loop issue. Before you pull anything out of the floor, unhook the rca's from the amp while the engine is on. Does the noise still stay there? If not, then your amp is fine and you need to review how you grounded your radio. 

Also, you can buy the cd player from walmart to troubleshoot with. I do tons of installs, and this is what I do for just a reality check on the issue. I bought this one from walmart for $9

















and the cable is like $4 .... plug it up to your amp and see if you have noise after its playing a cd. If it has no noise, then you need to look at the head unit as the source of the noise.


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 2 2007, 03:32 PM~9355790
> *ok yeah to me its sounding alot like a ground failure/loop issue.  Before you pull anything out of the floor, unhook the rca's from the amp while the engine is on.  Does the noise still stay there?  If not, then your amp is fine and you need to review how you grounded your radio.
> 
> Also, you can buy the cd player from walmart to troubleshoot with.  I do tons of installs, and this is what I do for just a reality check on the issue.  I bought this one from walmart for $9
> ...


 :uh: wtf are you serious? u want me to buy a compact cd player? :uh: well if i disconnect the rca plugs it gets louder unless i disconnect all of them then you dont hear shit?i fuckin hate stereo shit! i wish i had real money to get this shit professionally done! fuck!! :angry:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357248
> *:uh: wtf are you serious? u want me to buy a compact cd player?  :uh: well if i disconnect the rca plugs it gets louder unless i disconnect all of them then you dont hear shit?i fuckin hate stereo shit! i wish i had real money to get this shit professionally done! fuck!! :angry:
> *


you can use a laptop,mp3 player or ipod and connect it directly to your amp(you might need a adapter that you can get from radio shack.i use a cheap mp3 player.another thing you can do as well is to run a new power and ground wire from the radio to the amp(over the seats) so they will be sharing the same ground and power.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

snoopdan- u r right but thats if u have purchased the new models of head units and amps. cuz i know most cant afford to drop that kind of money on such products usually people buy the older model of head units or amps that are on sale to move them. 

but basically a ground loup isolater will more than likely solve ur problem. cost ya about 10 to 20 bucks depending on where u go. 

but even with technology advances i still dont run power cable near my highs rca's. id rather be safe than sorry. u can always trust the fact that when u get a hot coffee from a resturant that the lid is gonna be tite even if they make better designed coffee lids. shit just happends.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Dec 2 2007, 08:08 PM~9357248
> *:uh: wtf are you serious? u want me to buy a compact cd player?  :uh: well if i disconnect the rca plugs it gets louder unless i disconnect all of them then you dont hear shit?i fuckin hate stereo shit! i wish i had real money to get this shit professionally done! fuck!! :angry:
> *



if you're local to me here at Fort Knox, KY then you could bring it by my shop.... :biggrin:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

COULD BE A BAD DIODE IN ALT. TOO


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Dec 3 2007, 09:13 AM~9361820
> *COULD BE A BAD DIODE IN ALT. TOO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Dec 3 2007, 10:13 AM~9361820
> *COULD BE A BAD DIODE IN ALT. TOO
> *


correct


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

IT AINT THE ALTERNATOR :uh: IM GUESSING I NEED TO RE REOUTE THE RCAS AND MAYBE ADD A RCA NOISE REDUCER??


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Dec 4 2007, 11:41 PM~9376282
> *IT AINT THE ALTERNATOR :uh:  IM GUESSING I NEED TO RE REOUTE THE RCAS AND MAYBE ADD A RCA NOISE REDUCER??
> *


or maybe do what snoop said??

Trust me man, it sounds retarded, sounds like a waste, but you will see that in the long run, going about things a certain way will save you time and money. I have bought unneeded amps because i thought that the current amp was shot. I put new amp in and it does the same thing as the old one... come to find out, the entire section of the vehicle i was grounding at was bad. I relocated my amp and ground and problem solved (but now i have 1 extra amp that i dont have anything to do with... and it costed ALOT more then a $4 cord and $9 cd player lol)

just giving you my experiences... some times the "dumb/retarded" will save your ass.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=198477

possibly

Happened to me, until I tightened the HELL out of the ground.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=198477

possibly

Happened to me, until I tightened the HELL out of the ground.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=198477

possibly

Happened to me, until I tightened the HELL out of the ground.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

wtf

my bad for all the posts


----------

